# Watch Live TV on DirecTV2PC



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Might already been mentioned, but if not: If you want to watch live TV on your PC, you can start to record the program, fire up DirecTV2PC, and click on the program in your list. Fast Forward to the end of the program, and you will continue to watch TV. There is delay versus your TV, but this is a nice work around. Helps when all the TV's are all being watched, as I can start a recording, let the Wife watch her show on the TV and I watch the game on the PC.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

KsBillsFan said:


> Might already been mentioned, but if not: If you want to watch live TV on your PC, you can start to record the program, fire up DirecTV2PC, and click on the program in your list. Fast Forward to the end of the program, and you will continue to watch TV. There is delay versus your TV, but this is a nice work around. Helps when all the TV's are all being watched, as I can start a recording, let the Wife watch her show on the TV and I watch the game on the PC.


Call it "view live buffer" or something. This would be very nice!


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

It works great. I did it last weekend. They don't advertise this, but it works. Enjoy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It'll work all right...but seems like alot of extra effort to watch "live TV".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

KsBillsFan said:


> [...] Helps when all the TV's are all being watched, as I can start a recording, let the Wife watch her show on the TV and I watch the game on the PC.


Clever workaround. :up:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe if your stuck on the pot,
and don't have a mirror set up where you can see your TV like Ed Pekurny (EdTV)
but you've got your laptop,
it's a way to see "live TV"! :lol:

And you can even program the DVR with remote scheduler.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It'll work all right...but seems like alot of extra effort to watch "live TV".


Used this method this past Saturday for the football games. Watched them outside on the laptop while I was smoking brisket.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I wish they would add a watch live option to Directv2PC.


----------

